# xtant x603 info needed.



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, I bought this amp (xtant x603) used about seven years ago. Had been a long time PPI fan and wanted to try the xtant stuff. I know this amp was pre MTX.

Anyway, It sat for years. I never powered it up. I dont know if it still works. The only thing that looks bad in it is it seems a moth died it in a also some other small bug made a small nest of some sort along some of the micro resistors. Nothing that cant be cleaned. But I am going to have to clean it, power it up, test it out and see what happens. Then I am going to have to figure out how to install it under the back seat of my ext. cab tundra (2006). This is gonna be a major feat. But this is one cool amp for SQ if I am not mistaken.

So is it worth it to go through all the trouble to install it? I doubt it will take much money, just alot of time.

Its just a shame that I have had this amp all these years and never got to hear a note through it.


----------

